# Buying Beacon--Ortovox 3 Plus or BA Tracker 2



## hikeswithdogs

After listening to people on this board I've decided it's a good idea to buy my avy gear before in get in over my head living out in Utah, so thanks for that it makes sense that's it's better to be broke than dead just hope I can get some side work in this month to help pay for it, split board will have to wait until next winter but at least I can do some parking\hiking this winter as safely as possible, of course I will be taking an avalanche safety courses shortly after arriving in Utah.

Anyways I've looked at all the mainstream beacons I could find in my price range(250$ to 350$) and I think I've got it narrowed down to these two models(but feel free to suggest other like priced models)

Backcountry Access Tracker 2 Avalanche Beacon
Backcountry Access Tracker 2 Avalanche Beacon from Backcountry.com

Ortovox 3 Plus Beacon
Ortovox 3 Plus Beacon from Backcountry.com

Honestly I'm not a 100% sold on either model, I like the Tracker 2 for it's simplicity, reliability and range but I also like the Ortovox for it's advanced features\display that could come in handy for dealing with multiple burial scenarios and the "pin" system to mark already found victims.

Thanks for your feedback\guidance in advance


----------



## killclimbz

Both are great beacons. I believe both beacons have a 40 meter effective search range. So I think that part of your statement is a wash. The Tracker 2 is simple and processor is very fast. At least as fast as the DSP, maybe even faster. I know it's next to impossible to out run it where you would have to stop to reacquire the signal. 

I do not know about how fast the processor works in the field for the 3+. I have played with it but not in that sort of situation. My initial thoughts were that it was a lot faster than the S1 processor which you can get ahead of. Being that both come from the same company, I suspect it is easier to get ahead of the 3+ processor. Meaning that you have to be disciplined in a search, which you need to be for using any beacon anyway. 

When it comes to your pinpoint, the system that Ortovox has developed the best one hands down imo. With the Tracker and DSP, you have to do a quick "mini grid" to find where you want to go for your probe strike. Both are super effective at getting you right on top of your victim, but sometimes it takes two or three tries to hit your mark. The 3+ and S1 use a shrinking circle on the display. When you get it as small as you can that is your spot to go for a probe strike. 5 out of 5 times I hit the buried bag with the S1 on my first probe. Highly impressed with that. 

Also, since you are hikeswithdogs. Pieps is releasing a doggie beacon that works on alternate frequency that Pieps beacons can read. All you need is a software update on the DSP and you can do this. Might be something you want to consider. It's making me stick with the DSP for this season for sure.


----------



## snowvols

I wouldn't worry about a split this year. Brighton has some excellent hikes outside of the gates with a bootpack the whole way. You can't get to the wolverine cirque though without a split unless you want to post hole up to your hip or beyond. You can save the cirque though for the next year.


----------



## ShredLife

40m ain't shit when you look at the size of some of the slides out here. that is a problem and a serious concern i have with the newer beacons. 

just saw that the pieps dsp has a 60m range at least so thats better....

.... the pieps vector looks NASTY!!!


----------



## hikeswithdogs

killclimbz said:


> Also, since you are hikeswithdogs. Pieps is releasing a doggie beacon that works on alternate frequency that Pieps beacons can read. All you need is a software update on the DSP and you can do this. Might be something you want to consider. It's making me stick with the DSP for this season for sure.


OK I just noticed that the DSP is only 369$ on Amazon but 449$ on backcountry.com so that's weird. 

Is the Pieps DSP unit comparable in features and performance to the Tracker 2 and Ortovox? As far as I can tell it is but I didn't see anything about the alternate frequency feature for finding a buried non human.

So YES please add the Pieps DSP to the list of possible options especially if it has an extra 10 meter range and alternate frequency search.

Basically I want the unit that will help me find my buddy, get him marked and dug out as soon as possible.


----------



## killclimbz

ShredLife said:


> 40m ain't shit when you look at the size of some of the slides out here. that is a problem and a serious concern i have with the newer beacons.
> 
> just saw that the pieps dsp has a 60m range at least so thats better....
> 
> .... the pieps vector looks NASTY!!!


It's easily accounted for in your search pattern. Not nearly as big of a deal as you would think. I agree though a bigger range is nice. Everyone was talking about the Vector that saw it at SIA. I'm considering buying one, but my DSP also works just fine atm...


----------



## killclimbz

The Pieps DSP is the benchmark for 3 antenna beacons. Ortovox and Tracker have been trying to catch up to it for years. The range is 20 meters better than either the Tracker or Ortovox 3+ not 10. I get a solid 60 meter reading from mine all the time. 

You won't see much about the alternate frequency thing. It's new this season. For those of us, (like me), I will have to get a software upgrade to be able to use it with the doggie beacon. No big deal, I have easy access to that. Most metro areas that sell avy gear will have a shop that can do this. Any new DSP for this season that you may buy should already have the firmware update. 

Check out Patrollersupply for the DSP. They can make sure that the DSP they send you is updated as they have the firmware. They will also have the doggie beacon when it becomes available. Call them up and speak with the owner Steve. Tell him I sent you and score an extra discount...



hikeswithdogs said:


> OK I just noticed that the DSP is only 369$ on Amazon but 449$ on backcountry.com so that's weird.
> 
> Is the Pieps DSP unit comparable in features and performance to the Tracker 2 and Ortovox? As far as I can tell it is but I didn't see anything about the alternate frequency feature for finding a buried non human.
> 
> So YES please add the Pieps DSP to the list of possible options especially if it has an extra 10 meter range and alternate frequency search.
> 
> Basically I want the unit that will help me find my buddy, get him marked and dug out as soon as possible.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

killclimbz said:


> The Pieps DSP is the benchmark for 3 antenna beacons. Ortovox and Tracker have been trying to catch up to it for years. The range is 20 meters better than either the Tracker or Ortovox 3+ not 10. I get a solid 60 meter reading from mine all the time.
> 
> You won't see much about the alternate frequency thing. It's new this season. For those of us, (like me), I will have to get a software upgrade to be able to use it with the doggie beacon. No big deal, I have easy access to that. Most metro areas that sell avy gear will have a shop that can do this. Any new DSP for this season that you may buy should already have the firmware update.
> 
> Check out Patrollersupply for the DSP. They can make sure that the DSP they send you is updated as they have the firmware. They will also have the doggie beacon when it becomes available. Call them up and speak with the owner Steve. Tell him I sent you and score an extra discount...


killclimbz I notice there's two DSP models, there's the DSP and the DSP Tour it looks to me like the non-tour is the newer model and it has 2 more buttons, besides that I can't really tell the difference.


----------



## killclimbz

Yeah, it's got a few more bells and whistles that you really don't need. That is something that does annoy me a bit with Pieps and Ortovox. They add little things in like an Inclinometer, or Compass on the beacon. Stuff I am going to carry regardless. I just want my beacon to do one thing. Find my buddies beacon or allow my buddies beacon to find me and I want it to do it well. Fortunately, they do "do it well", but I have a little bit of a bone to pick with that. That is a nice thing about BCA they are focused on beacon only specific functions. Though I really do wish they would not blow off the multiple burial scenario like they do.


----------



## snowvols

I have the pieps DSP and find it the super easy to use and mark other locations. It does have all kinds of special things such as the thermometer and altimeter. I would recommend it since it is pretty simple to use and pinpoint locations. I haven't used the ortovox pinpoint system which seems pretty bad ass in being able to target someone with such precision.


----------



## killclimbz

You have the DSP + or whatever it was called. I have a first Generation DSP without the plus. So I don't have the Thermometer and Altimeter stuff. It is a great beacon and the one I still use. So don't get me wrong. I am just fortunate that I am able to play with several different beacons over each season and I get to see what the plus and minus is for each. 

The Ortovox system rocks for the pinpoint. I really like it. There is really no question as to when you should start probing with that. Pretty dang fool proof. Which considering what the situation could be, that is pretty nice.


----------



## Sick-Pow

The best beacon is the one you know how to use!!!

Just don't show up in the parking lot with the Freeride Pieps unless you have Avy3 and are a guide.

I have the Pieps DSP, love it. I have taken AVY1 studied a bunch and practice 4-5X a year. The thing is so easy and reliable. Software updates make it really easy.


----------



## snowvols

whoops I meant the DSP+ my bad already a long day at the office when all I want is snow


----------



## killclimbz

I assume you guys are in the cross hairs for the storm that is supposed to hit the Front Range Tuesday night-Wednesday morning. It'll be going strong soon enough.


----------



## snowvols

Not looking good for the cottonwoods. Just means the next storm will deliver..... I hope.


Tonight: A 30 percent chance of snow showers, mainly after midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 30. Blustery, with a northwest wind 19 to 22 mph decreasing to between 7 and 10 mph. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Tuesday: A 50 percent chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 40. Light wind becoming north between 10 and 13 mph. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Tuesday Night: A 40 percent chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 17. North northwest wind 17 to 20 mph decreasing to between 9 and 12 mph. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.


----------



## killclimbz

Weird. This must be one of maybe 5 storms a season that actually favor Colorado over Utah...

We are expecting 6" to a foot in the resort areas along the front range. Up to 16" in the Front Range foothills. Up to 8" in the Denver area. More of an upslope storm for sure as it favors the foothills and not the divide. Still, it looks to be a decent storm. Looks like another storm at about the same time next week, and then if the long range is to be believed. We are in the chute 5X5 for a good while. Could be a fun start to November!


----------



## Sick-Pow

killclimbz said:


> Weird. This must be one of maybe 5 storms a season that actually favor Colorado over Utah...
> 
> We are expecting 6" to a foot in the resort areas along the front range. Up to 16" in the Front Range foothills. Up to 8" in the Denver area. More of an upslope storm for sure as it favors the foothills and not the divide. Still, it looks to be a decent storm. Looks like another storm at about the same time next week, and then if the long range is to be believed. We are in the chute 5X5 for a good while. Could be a fun start to November!


It is like dejavu from last season.


----------



## snowvols

Checking this link http://sat.wrh.noaa.gov/satellite/showsat.php?wfo=slc&area=west&type=ir&size=28 It looks like it will set up nicely in a week or so depending on how the jet streams wanna blow it.


----------



## killclimbz

Yep, in the chute 5X5. Fingers crossed...


----------



## ShredLife

fuck all you fucking fuckers.


----------



## killclimbz

ShredLife said:


> fuck all you fucking fuckers.


Fuck you fucky!!!

Like PDX isn't going to get 80 ft of snow this year. Bastard...


----------



## Sick-Pow

ShredLife said:


> fuck all you fucking fuckers.


You could have been riding Hood all summer. No sympathy here. Riding Wedneday for my first day, in a snowstorm. Its lift served, but oh well.


----------



## ShredLife

corn ain't pow bucko


----------



## skian

*Smart Antenna on Ortovox 3+ and S!*



killclimbz said:


> Both are great beacons. I believe both beacons have a 40 meter effective search range. So I think that part of your statement is a wash. The Tracker 2 is simple and processor is very fast. At least as fast as the DSP, maybe even faster. I know it's next to impossible to out run it where you would have to stop to reacquire the signal.
> 
> I do not know about how fast the processor works in the field for the 3+. I have played with it but not in that sort of situation. My initial thoughts were that it was a lot faster than the S1 processor which you can get ahead of. Being that both come from the same company, I suspect it is easier to get ahead of the 3+ processor. Meaning that you have to be disciplined in a search, which you need to be for using any beacon anyway.
> 
> When it comes to your pinpoint, the system that Ortovox has developed the best one hands down imo. With the Tracker and DSP, you have to do a quick "mini grid" to find where you want to go for your probe strike. Both are super effective at getting you right on top of your victim, but sometimes it takes two or three tries to hit your mark. The 3+ and S1 use a shrinking circle on the display. When you get it as small as you can that is your spot to go for a probe strike. 5 out of 5 times I hit the buried bag with the S1 on my first probe. Highly impressed with that.
> 
> Also, since you are hikeswithdogs. Pieps is releasing a doggie beacon that works on alternate frequency that Pieps beacons can read. All you need is a software update on the DSP and you can do this. Might be something you want to consider. It's making me stick with the DSP for this season for sure.


One of the key and innovative features with the 3+ and the (S1+ now) that you forgot to mention is the smart Antenna. "This was the first transceiver to put the technology into the buried victims hands". It actually uses a second sending antenna if the beacon is in a vertical or near vertical burial. It makes everybody in your groups beacons better for finding you. In a vertical you can loose up to 40% of your range. In theory 100% in an absolute vertical which in the field could never really happen. Remember range in the field is much different than that in an optimal coupling position( where both antenna are in alignment and what companies quote as range). Temps also affects this and battery strength to. The Smart antenna separates the 3+ from other beacons in this category IMO. By the way you should really be comparing the tracker 2 to the Patroller from Ortovox or the 3+ with the Pieps DSP tour or Mammut element. People buy beacons on price. Features raise price otherwise manufactures would just sell the most expensive models. Look at a price grid for a beacon then ask yourself if you need those features. IMO a good beacon has strong range, good signal separation for flagging, easily upgradable for new software. Technology in this field has exploded in the last 5 years. Advanced Features like the field display on the S1 are a bonus because you can see the field so to speak but that tool is at the high end of the pay scale. Pieps DSP,Ortovox S1+ and Mammut Pulse have a great range but is not in the same catagory of the beacons mentioned here as far as features. In the end whoever has the best technology wins. You have to make the choice of what technology is worth to you. You can spend 200.00 or 600.00. Hope that helps


----------



## killclimbz

I just mentioned beacons that I find to be quality and some features I like about them. All will do the job and do it well. I was giving my thoughts on 3 antenna beacons available in general. Price, features, whatever the OP wants to have and spend money for are up to them.

It is good you did mention the burial feature for the 3+, and as I have said, I haven't had the time or opportunity to demo it and fully put it through it's paces.


----------



## skian

*Separating beacons into catagories*

Sorry but I disagree about price not affecting or separating this cat. Price is the main deterrent to people not buying the S1+ or the DSP or the Pulse. Then you have dumbed down versions of those the 3+, DSP tour and element. Then the ones at the bottom which are price driven. You have $100.00 jumps for increased features and functionality. Why do people buy single receiving antenna beacons? Why do people buy beacons without flagging capability? Why do people buy Analogue beacons? You have four distinct categories of beacons out there. These categories are determined on feature set and price. We shouldn't compare a low feature set beacon to a high feature set beacon. Thats like comparing a Honda cb350 to a Ducati 900. They both have wheels and get you there, but one much faster. All I am saying to the original poster is compare like feature beacons in you purchasing decisions.


----------



## killclimbz

Jesus Christ dude. You know what you are talking about and it's painfully obvious you don't really know what you are talking about. Talk about all over the board. I made my point, I kept it simple, and I didn't bring in extraneous bullshit that was not needed in the discussion. You have managed to do none of this.

BTW, the OP has already purchased his beacon. If you actually read what was going on you'd know this. Congrats on resurrecting a dead thread.


----------



## skian

*clarity*

Look dude, you obviously care about safety and know your stuff to a certain degree. This is not a dead thread if people still refer to it after someone has purchased or made a decision. As an administrator on this blog you should keep your head and if someone posts clarity on a thread don't fight it. People are here for information not a WWF fight. All I am posting is clarity. What is it you feel I don't know what I am talking about? JUST FYI this is not a simple subject its Physics. Very complicated to people and in my response i try and help people narrow things down. You might think simple is better thats fine but all i am doing is bringing clarity to a question. By the way, how is a thread dead if it resurfaces to the top of the reader board??


----------



## killclimbz

Because you resurrected it. I doubt anyone has found what you have said to make a whole lot of sense. Originally I was comparing 3 antenna beacons. That was the only criteria. You have diced it down to the nth degree, categories and sub categories. Making it complicated. That's fine if someone is asking you for more specifics.

If you want to cut everything down to the nth degree, then be my guest. In one sentence alone you brought up several things that were not even relevant to the conversation. It seems that you are an engineering type, so maybe that is where it's coming from. Most people aren't, though we do have a frequent backcountry rider who is.

One thing I have learned over the years, you make it complicated you lose people and your message.


----------



## ShredLife

skian - in your less than 10 posts on this board i can tell that you know your shit, but you are condescending in your delivery.


you should work on that, because it will make alot of people tune you out and i'm sure you've got some good info to share. 

not to sure what it is about the backcountry that turns some dudes in to pretentious douchebags, but i know it turns alot of people off. it turns people off of fly fishing. 

it doesn't really matter how much you know if you just come off like an asshole no one is going to give a fuck what you have to say. enough douchebaggery.


----------



## skian

ShredLife, this started on a previous thread that I stated my opinion on. Yes it has become too personal and heated. I asked to calm things down. I am posting clarity to questions I am finding on the blog. If I can find the thread it's not dead. Problem is this is not a simple subject. Not a simple category anymore. Killclimz went personal first, There is nothing I can see wrong with my statements and observations but I will try to tone my delivery down. I am new here but I am not new to this subject. The Tracker 2 and the 3 plus are in different categories that is what I wanted to get across to anyone looking at beacons not just the original poster. I wouldn't compare the Vector from Pieps to the tracker either. I am laying the sword down but will continue to voice my opinion. Thanks for the moderation.
:thumbsup:


----------



## snowvols

skian said:


> Look dude, you obviously care about safety and know your stuff to a certain degree. This is not a dead thread if people still refer to it after someone has purchased or made a decision. As an administrator on this blog you should keep your head and if someone posts clarity on a thread don't fight it. People are here for information not a WWF fight. All I am posting is clarity. What is it you feel I don't know what I am talking about? JUST FYI this is not a simple subject its Physics. Very complicated to people and in my response i try and help people narrow things down. You might think simple is better thats fine but all i am doing is bringing clarity to a question. By the way, how is a thread dead if it resurfaces to the top of the reader board??


I'll jump in this one. First off a thread is dead if NO ONE has posted in nearly 2 months in it. You resurrected several dead threads. 

I mean it is totally clear you know what you are speaking about, but sometimes it is best to dummy things down so everyone understands. For me I understand physics pretty well, but that's what I went to school for partially. Most people aren't enginerds so dumbing things down so everyone understands is often a good way to go about it. If you are using terms that most people won't understand, there is no point people will skip over your information. You mentioned a lot of theory and people don't care about theory a lot of times. People will just want to know yes or no and a small description on each. Giving the theory makes people skip over your posts imo.

One thing I slightly disagree with you on though is price point for beacons. Personally I would rather buy one that I can use easily even if it is 100 bucks more. I think of crazy scenarios and want to use it in case any of them ever happened.


----------



## killclimbz

skian said:


> ShredLife, this started on a previous thread that I stated my opinion on. Yes it has become too personal and heated. I asked to calm things down. I am posting clarity to questions I am finding on the blog. If I can find the thread it's not dead. Problem is this is not a simple subject. Not a simple category anymore. Killclimz went personal first, There is nothing I can see wrong with my statements and observations but I will try to tone my delivery down. I am new here but I am not new to this subject. The Tracker 2 and the 3 plus are in different categories that is what I wanted to get across to anyone looking at beacons not just the original poster. I wouldn't compare the Vector from Pieps to the tracker either. I am laying the sword down but will continue to voice my opinion. Thanks for the moderation.
> :thumbsup:


Skian, don't think I went personal. I strongly disagreed with our message but I don't ever recall getting "personal" about it. "I disagree with you whole heartedly." is not a personal attack. I think you are also over compartmentalizing the response. In this thread you want to exam each "beacon" by other beacons that you feel are in the same class. In the other thread you make a blanket statement that one size of probe fits all. I found that to be a generalization that is not true. Just like you are over compartmentalizing this.

Second, you have been talking down to people on this forum like they are n00bs to this, when most people are vets. Take that for what you will.

Disagreeing with a person is one thing, but I never took this to a personal attack. Frustration yes, but not personal. So I apologize if you find my earlier response in this thread as personal. Frustration was shining through.


----------



## skian

Hey we are both obviously passionate backcountry guys. I was simply stating my point. I didn't think I was talking down to anyone just stating my opinion. Kind of a point/counterpoint. I will work to tone down my delivery as to not offend and I apologize to anyone I may of offended including yourself. I am a pretty straight shooter with my opinion and sometimes it is sharp. This is a complicated subject and if you see I make a statement over the top I will look to you to help simplify it for the masses. Be great to see a few vets here explain simply how to separate these tools for the layman. BTW I didn't say one probe fits all? I said "if your digging pits 300 or 320". I don't want to argue any more. I just want people to be safe out there. Hopefully someone walks away with that.


----------



## killclimbz

Meh, I really don't want to get into the probe thing again, it's a dead horse.

Overall, it is about safety and helping people make the right decisions. I agree with that.


----------

